# Extended Mag release for Cougar



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

Just a note for anyone interested. I just installed an Elite II extended mag release for a 96 in my Stoeger Cougar (I know, but Beretta owns them) and it is great. Works flawlessly and is easier to manipulate when time is an issue. Not larger, just longer, protrudes more. David Olhasso advised that it would work and by golly it did. Got the mag release from him as well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Make very sure that your extended magazine release does not get accidentally pressed by your holster, while your pistol is inside it.
This is the major flaw of extended magazine releases.
You could present your gun in an emergency, only to have the accidentally-released magazine go off in a different direction against your will.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Just curious, is there really a practical reason for an extended mag release in a CC gun? I could definitely see the purpose for a competition gun or something like that, but you very rarely, if ever, have to drop your magazine and reload in a real-life application. Curious to see your viewpoints on this. 

-Jeff-


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Concerns on extended mag release*

Beefy, I understand your concerns for a CCW gun. I have never had the mag accidently release due to holster contact as questioned by Steve as the Gould and Goodrich, belt slide, and DeSantis Speed Scabbard don't contact the mag release area, nor does the Don Hume Shoulder rig. I am a proponent of train like you fight and fight like you train. I did install the Elite II mag releases in both my 96's as well as the Cougar initially to increase speed in IDPA competition, absolutely. I compete IDPA to prepare for any eventuality that may occur in a real world situation. The amount of exertion required to actuate the mag release would prevent accidental release based on my experience so far. I could always be proven wrong and if so must drill constantly to replace the dropped mag very quickly. I believe in constant carry for a number of personal reasons, not the least of which is the environment in which I work. The real benefit of thes forums is to pose questions like this and cause a resultant thought process which will validate or negate any modification or practice. I appreciate the concern more than you know.


----------

